# UML zur Bewertung



## seejay (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt folgendes UML Diagramm erstellt. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob folgendes Diagramm richtig ist. Getter und Setter sind nicht mit eingebaut und bei der Klasse hashMap sind die Bezeichner userTermine<user,termine> und userGruppen<user,gruppen>






Es geht darum, dass ich eine Terminverwaltung, die im moment noch online besteht und einzeln für die Bereiche zusammen zu einem Java Programm machen will. Zum Beispiel eine Gruppe mit meinen Fußballern (gesamt) dann eine nur für den Vorstand.. und aber auch für Pokerfreunde etc..

Vielen Dank und Gruß
seejay


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

Aus Interesse:
Hast du einen Zustandsautomaten für deine Gruppen-Status?

Allgemein Dinge wären, dass man weniger Aggregation und mehr Komposition benutzt, letzteres hat Semantik  natürlich nur falls möglich.
Auch sollten Klassen immer Großgeschreiben werden, siehe die Java Code Conventions.

Ich nehme an, Das *M*ainUser etwas anderes ist als User und nicht nur mehr Rechte hat, sonst kann ich mir die Vererbung nicht erklären.


----------



## seejay (7. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus Interesse:
> Hast du einen Zustandsautomaten für deine Gruppen-Status?



Ne bisher noch nicht, wollte erstmal schauen ob so alles ok ist.


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allgemein Dinge wären, dass man weniger Aggregation und mehr Komposition benutzt, letzteres hat Semantik  natürlich nur falls möglich.
> Auch sollten Klassen immer Großgeschreiben werden, siehe die Java Code Conventions.
> 
> Ich nehme an, Das *M*ainUser etwas anderes ist als User und nicht nur mehr Rechte hat, sonst kann ich mir die Vererbung nicht erklären.


Ja hast Recht, des is noch nicht drin, gehört aber noch dazu, er ist der einzige User, der Daten an sich selbst ändern darf und falls er Administrator ist auch an anderen

@edit: Bild in Post1 abgeändert


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

> er ist der einzige User, der Daten an sich selbst ändern darf und falls er Administrator ist auch an anderen


Sollte das nicht über die Rechte abgebildet werden anstatt über Vererbung?


----------



## der JoJo (7. Dez 2007)

Allgemeines:
Klasse immer groß (kam ja schon)
Klassennamen immer im Singular!

Spezielles
- bist du sicher, das zu einem Termin nur ein Kommentar kommen kann?

- bist du sicher, das eine Gruppe nur einen User haben kann?

- wenn UserGrpRecht und UserTrmRecht fast das selbe sind, warum leitest du sie dann nicht von der klasse Recht ab?


----------



## seejay (7. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > er ist der einzige User, der Daten an sich selbst ändern darf und falls er Administrator ist auch an anderen
> 
> 
> Sollte das nicht über die Rechte abgebildet werden anstatt über Vererbung?



Also zweiter Teil wird über Rechte gemacht, erster Teil über instanceof



			
				der JoJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allgemeines:
> Klasse immer groß (kam ja schon)
> Klassennamen immer im Singular!
> 
> ...



also zu speziell
1: nein sollte es nicht
2: nein auch nicht 
3: stimmt war ne gute Idee, kam mir überhaupt gar nicht

Sollte jetzt alles richtig/ normkonform sein oder?

@edit: neues Update in Post 1

@edit2: Sollten die Kompositionen bei User und Recht, User und UserGrpRecht und User und UserTrmRecht weg oder dran bleiben?


----------

